# verborrea



## thorwald34

Non so come esprimere in italiano "una persona que tiene verborrea", cioé una persona che sempre ha conversazione, esiste la possibilità di dire "una persona con chiacchiera"?

Grazie,


----------



## Necsus

Un/a _chiacchierone/a_ o un/a _logorroico/a_.


----------



## Lexinauta

Si può dire anche 'garrulo'? O soltanto é una parola di dizzionario?


----------



## Necsus

No, _garrulo_ è un termine che non viene praticamente usato nella lingua parlata, e comunque ha assunto più il significato esteso di _allegro_, _chiassoso,_ che quello originario di _petulante._


----------



## Lexinauta

Tante grazie, Necsus.
Sospettavo che era così. Neanche in ispagnolo si usa.


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> Si può dire anche 'garrulo'? O soltanto é una parola di dizzionario?


También a ti  lo confieso: ((((((((((las dobles son mi tortura y tormento)))))))
gg


----------



## Lexinauta

gatogab said:


> También a ti lo confieso: ((((((((((las dobles son mi tortura y tormento)))))))
> gg


 
Lo difícil _non sono_ _le doppie_, lo difícil es _pensar_ antes de escribir.


----------



## lautaro

Io direi "malato di logorrea" in senso ironico mi sembra calzi.


----------



## thorwald34

*S*i direbbe....è molto malato di logorrea! (tiene mucha labia)

?


----------



## Hermocrates

lautaro said:


> Io direi "malato di logorrea" in senso ironico mi sembra calzi.



"Malato di logorrea" mi suona strano, però si potrebbe dire "ha la logorrea ininterrotta".


----------



## gatogab

Dice el Garzanti que '_logorrea'_ è il flusso precipitoso di parole, proprio di certe malattie mentali 
Y por extención: _loquacità eccessiva, verbosità irrefrenabile._



> La logorrea (dal greco λογορροια) è definita come un "flusso eccessivo di parole"; in campo medico si riferisce ai discorsi incoerenti causati da alcuni tipi di malattie mentali, come le manie.
> In senso non medico la logorrea è un tipo di verbosità, conosciuta anche come diarrea verbale, che fa uso di parole superflue o ricercate per trasformare un messaggio da semplice ad intellettuale.
> Da Wikipedia


 


> una persona que tiene verborrea


Una persona logorroica.

gg


----------



## Hermocrates

gatogab said:


> Dice el Garzanti que '_logorrea'_ è il flusso precipitoso di parole, proprio di certe malattie mentali
> Y por extención: _loquacità eccessiva, verbosità irrefrenabile._



Sì, assolutamente.  Ma l'espressione "malatto di logorrea" suona un po' artificiosa in italiano, poco naturale a un parlante madrelingua. 

La logorrea (al di là del senso scherzoso) non è una malattia, ma semmai un sintomo (di certi disordini mentali). Per questo è strano dire "malato di logorrea" (si è malato di una malattia). Ma dire invece che è "preso da logorrea" (cioé ha sintomi di logorrea) suona più naturale. 

Spero di essermi piegato.


----------



## 0scar

Solo para agregar que se puede decir _verborragía _en vez de _verborrea_. 

_Gárrulo_, al igual que en italiano, solo se usa de manera poética y no quiere decir verborrágico.

_Calma_
_Delicia de los árboles que abrevó el aguacero. _
_Delicia de los gárrulos raudales en desliz. _
_Cristalina delicia del trino del jilguero. _
_Delicia serenísima de la tarde feliz._


----------



## thorwald34

*O* también que tiene mucha labia


----------



## gatogab

Ma '_labia_' è una parola italiana?

gg


----------



## 0scar

"Mucha labia" significa "facilidad de palabra"

*labia**.*
(De _labio_).

*1. *f. coloq. Verbosidad persuasiva y gracia en el hablar.

_RAE ©_


----------



## Hermocrates

gatogab said:


> Una persona logorroica.



 Sì, dire che la persona è logorroica è più comune che non dire che la persona ha la logorrea.


----------



## Necsus

Se proprio voleste usare 'logorrea', consiglierei 'affetto da', però io ribadisco il 'chiacchierone/logorroico' del mio primo post.


----------

